# Corporate Plan with VHI...any details?



## GoldWings

in todays indo 

http://www.independent.ie/business/...lth-plan-can-save-8364400-a-year-2221938.html

Does anyone know what are the details as it's proving very hard to find on the VHI website...


----------



## Berni

Details on the VHI site are sketchy, but the Health Insurance Authority has info and comparisons available here http://www.hia.ie/ci/health-insurance-comparison


----------



## NovaFlare77

Leading on from Berni's post, here's a link to the HIA website that lists all plans. Look for any plan with the words Business, Biz, Company or Corporate in the name if you want to compare them.

[broken link removed]

VHI's website is very minimal when it comes to information about any of their company plans. Aside from the Company Plans rule book, there's no other information. I raised this with them before and they said it was to "avoid confusion" and give them an opportunity to explain the benefits in full should anyone ask. That said, they didn't hesitate to send me more information when I did ask, so do email them if you want their official information.

Quinn has all their company plans listed on their website, in the For Employers section. It's still a bit hidden though, but in Quinn's favour, you can use the Quote Me function to get quotes and the full brochures are in the Downloads section as well.

Here's a link to Quinn's For Employers section - http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/for_employers.htm.

Finally Aviva have information about _some_ of their company plans on their website alongside their standard plans. Benefit information about their other business plans is in the Tailored Plans section, but doesn't include prices. I asked for prices once and I found they weren't the most forthcoming initially. The tailored plans section is here - http://www.avivahealth.ie/health-plans/tailored-plans/.


----------



## Charley

The current annual cost for one adult on VHI Company Plan Plus Level 1 is €748.00.
The premium for their Company Plan Extra Level 2 is €933.00.


----------



## dillodaffs99

given that vhi do not have any details of the company plans on their site apart from a rules book, has anyone successfully purchased a company plan from them? just curious as my parents are renewing and i would like to advise them to buy a company plan...i was wondering would this be hassle or would it be straightforward? 

BTW..is the premium age related? my parents are born in 1942 and 1936.


----------



## NovaFlare77

Under open enrolment, VHI can't refuse to let your parents switch to a company plan, regardless of age, previous claims, employment status or pretty much anything else. The best thing to do is contact VHI first and ask for the information. If they refuse, remind them of open enrolment and inform them you will get onto the Health Insurance Authority if they continue to be difficult. 

Also, under community rating the annual cost of any given plan after tax relief has to be the same as everyone else, with exceptions for children/students and the group discount (which can be no more than 10%).


----------



## fobs

dillodaffs99 said:


> given that vhi do not have any details of the company plans on their site apart from a rules book, has anyone successfully purchased a company plan from them? just curious as my parents are renewing and i would like to advise them to buy a company plan...i was wondering would this be hassle or would it be straightforward?
> 
> BTW..is the premium age related? my parents are born in 1942 and 1936.


 
I did this just last month. I moved all my family to 2 new corporate plans and am getting better cover for €400 a year less. I just emailed the VHI with the plan names I wanted to switch to and they wrote back to confirm the change and sent me out details of the extra cover involved.


----------



## dillodaffs99

ok, my dad just rang about changing from plan b options to company plan level 2.  they told him that for day to day cover the excess is €1, but he would remain on a €250 excess for two years?  

Is this correct? He has had a vhi policy for many years and it seems strange to me that they can introduce a wait period of 2 years for this?


----------



## NovaFlare77

dillodaffs99 said:


> ok, my dad just rang about changing from plan b options to company plan level 2. they told him that for day to day cover the excess is €1, but he would remain on a €250 excess for two years?
> 
> Is this correct? He has had a vhi policy for many years and it seems strange to me that they can introduce a wait period of 2 years for this?


 
I'm afraid so. It's covered under Rule 4(c) of the company plan rule book (assuming that Sections 9 and 10 of the company plans table of benefits are the day to day benefits.) Basically, anyone over 50 has to wait between 6 months and 2 years for the day to day cover to kick in, whether they are a new member or switching from another VHI plan (that doesn't have those benefits).

If the day to day benefits are important to your father, he should ask Quinn and Aviva if they apply waiting periods to the day to day cover. If they don't, at the very least ask VHI if they would reduce/waive the waiting period in light of this. 

Alternatively, considering that the day to day cover on his current plan has been limited, it may not be that relevant to your father. If that's the case then he should perhaps have a look at VHI's Company Plan Extra, which seems to be fairly similar to B Options, but removes pretty much all the day to day benefits for about €200 less. There are some details on the HIA's website here - [broken link removed].

Obviously that's just one company plan, so have a look around to see what else the HIA website lists. It might mean some back and forth with VHI as you look at each plan in more detail, but if it means saving a couple of hundred euro, it's got to be worth it!


----------

